# urgent media request! anyone being transferred to bristol



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Urgent request to chat with bbc 

Time to speak out ladies about the long waiting times and being offered tranfer to bristol cause the new neath unit isn't up and running!

Pm me asap


----------

